# Firefox startet nicht...



## Receiver (1. März 2005)

Hallo!

Habe mir gestern SUSE 9.0 installiert (hatte das aus ner Computerbild-Ausgabe), und wollte mir nun die neuste Version vom Firefox-Browser installieren.

Also bin ich über den beiliegenden Browser ins Internet gegangen, habe mir die gepackte Firefox-Datei mit Installer runtergeladen und entpackt. Dann habe ich den Installer ausgeführt und in mein /bin -Verzeichnis installiert. Dabei war ich nicht als root angemeldet, sondern als ganz normaler User.

Da ich mich mit Linux halt erst seit ein paar Stunden beschäftige, habe ich erst mal nach ner ausführbaren Datei à la ner Windows-EXE Datei gesucht, aber nichts gefunden was mir irgendwie weitergeholfen hätte. Dann hab ich die Konsole aufgemacht, bin in das Installationsverzeichnis gegangen und habe dort "./firefox" eingegeben.

Daraufhin habe ich folgende Meldung erhalten (die Meldung war sowohl unter meinem User-Namen als auch unter root gleich):


```
linux:/home/Christian/bin/firefox-installer # ./firefox
Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
Xlib: XDM authorization key matches an existing client!

(firefox-bin:5663): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
linux:/home/Christian/bin/firefox-installer #
```

Hat vielleicht jemand ne Lösung für dieses Problem?

THX,
Christian


----------



## The Hacky (2. März 2005)

Hmm, ich kenn mich jetzt nicht mit Suse aus, aber suche doch mal per Yast nach einem Firefox-Paket. Ansonsten sollte es auch passende Pakete extra für Suse auf der Firefox-Seite geben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. März 2005)

Da warst aber in der grafischen Oberflaeche als Du Firefox starten wolltest, oder nur in der Shell?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (2. März 2005)

Außerdem sieht es so aus, als wolltest du Firefox als "root" starten und root, darf i.d.R. kein Display öffnen.
Steht ja dran.
Oder dein X-Server läuft nicht.

Daniel


----------



## RedWing (3. März 2005)

> NAME
> xhost - server access control program for X
> 
> SYNOPSIS
> ...




```
xhost localhost
```
Sollte dein Problem lösen.
Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Receiver (3. März 2005)

Danke!
Funktioniert jetzt einwandfrei...


----------



## Spacken (27. März 2005)

hallo,

Ich habe exakt das gleiche Problem (Fehlermeldung, CBS-Linux) und habe schon alles versucht. Wärst du vielleicht so nett und könntest mir dein Geheimnis verraten?  

mfg
Spacken


----------



## JohannesR (28. März 2005)

```
# xhost localhost
# ./firefox
```

Wuerde ich mal behaupten.


----------



## Spacken (29. März 2005)

Vielen Dank, das ist die Lösung!


----------

